# Media  > Creator Showcase >  DW art (@birdsinboxes)

## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

gorgeous stuff! reminds me of Tom Scioli (Godland)

----------


## Birdsinboxes

> gorgeous stuff! reminds me of Tom Scioli (Godland)


thanks! I don't know how much of an influence artistically speaking he is on me but his new book is certainly what inspired me to do these Transformers vs G.I.Joe pieces. The free issue was awesome, can't wait for issue 1.

----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Ghost

Very cool! You have a distinct style.

----------


## Birdsinboxes

> Very cool! You have a distinct style.


Thanks Ghost!! Appreciate that.

----------


## Birdsinboxes

starting work on a new book. Im writing it as I go… As with anything it all has to revolve around my two day jobs so ill post when done. 

When its all over a friend will add some words with the comp. 

heres the first three pages.

----------


## John Jett

Very cool stuff. I really like the TF/Joe pieces. They look like you were having a lot of fun working on them.

----------


## Birdsinboxes

> Very cool stuff. I really like the TF/Joe pieces. They look like you were having a lot of fun working on them.


Thanks John!! Yeah they were soooo much fun to do. Sometimes ya just have to make something cause it puts a smile on your face.

D

----------


## John Jett

Have you thought about showing them off to anyone at IDW? Maybe make a thread on their boards.

----------


## Birdsinboxes

> Have you thought about showing them off to anyone at IDW? Maybe make a thread on their boards.


man i did that and attached them to every link i put up via instagram and tumble and twitter. even emailed images to them… Tom Scioli (who is amazing) was very receptive to them, retweeting images and whatnot. he rules. but IDW… well id be heaven to even have a pin up but what can ya do. just keep drawing!! :Smile: ))

thanks again John

----------


## Birdsinboxes

Page four

----------


## Birdsinboxes

page 5

----------


## Birdsinboxes

page 6

----------


## Birdsinboxes

page 7

----------


## Birdsinboxes

page 8

----------


## Birdsinboxes

introducing punk rock Cupid… every comic needs a splash page, right?!?  :Wink: 

page 9

----------


## Birdsinboxes

Page 10

----------


## Birdsinboxes

page 11

----------


## Birdsinboxes

Page 12

----------


## Birdsinboxes

page 13



page 14

----------


## Deniz Camp

Can't even tell you how much  I'm digging your stuff, man. Well done.

----------


## Birdsinboxes

> Can't even tell you how much  I'm digging your stuff, man. Well done.


wow… Deniz I really appreciate that!!! Been awhile since anyone has said anything so that just put the biggest smile on my face. thank you! lots more on instagram if you happen to be there and this first chapter (ending with page 13) should be handmade and done in a few weeks. Working on getting some fun pin ups of other artists I love to do them. Ill post up here when that happens.

thanks again! :Smile: ))

D

----------


## Deniz Camp

> wow… Deniz I really appreciate that!!! Been awhile since anyone has said anything so that just put the biggest smile on my face. thank you! lots more on instagram if you happen to be there and this first chapter (ending with page 13) should be handmade and done in a few weeks. Working on getting some fun pin ups of other artists I love to do them. Ill post up here when that happens.
> 
> thanks again!))
> 
> D


I've just been silently watching in awe but every page blows me away. So, thank YOU. 

Do you plan on adding any more words to any of them, or shall you just keep it purely, beautifully visual?

----------


## Birdsinboxes

> I've just been silently watching in awe but every page blows me away. So, thank YOU. 
> 
> Do you plan on adding any more words to any of them, or shall you just keep it purely, beautifully visual?


you rule bud.

well its not a tight script but its broken into four chapters… or rather four songs. this first one has been informed by the Damned 'new rose' and we are just getting into a sex pistols song followed by a Blondie and a Modern lovers tune. this first chapter has been light on words…though part two will prob have a few more and the fourth one certainly has a lot more. if you check out http://WWW.AMADEUSMAG.COM you'll find an interview with me that kinda explains a little bit about whats going on. 

glad to find ya on TUMBLR!!

----------


## Birdsinboxes

direct link…

http://www.amadeusmag.com/blog/illus...t-danny-white/

----------


## Deniz Camp

Nice! I live just across from Tompkins Square park, by the way!  :Smile:

----------


## Birdsinboxes

> Nice! I live just across from Tompkins Square park, by the way!


ha! we will have to go for a beer sometime, I work up on W65th. 

that was years ago… when i was 15 i would come into the city from long island to go to conventions at the Penn hotel across the street from Penn station. Hound some editors (who i thought were tot gonna give a crappy 15 year old kid a job…right?!?) and then walk downtown. those were good days, very early 90's when that part of the city still had some switchblade in it. 

shoot me an email at onepagecomic  dot com

----------


## Birdsinboxes

Page 15

----------


## Birdsinboxes

page 16

----------


## Birdsinboxes

Page 17

----------


## Birdsinboxes

Page 18

----------


## Birdsinboxes

Page 19

----------


## Birdsinboxes

page 20

----------


## Birdsinboxes

page 21… little darker than I would like but..



and  lil something fun…

----------


## Birdsinboxes

Some Halloween drawings...

----------


## nico_22

Thumbs up for these pages. Great work

----------


## Birdsinboxes

> Thumbs up for these pages. Great work


thanks!! truly appreciate that!

D

----------


## Birdsinboxes

hey guys the first comic book of the story I've been putting up here is back from the printers and ready to ship out! http://www.etsy.com/shop/DW1376

full color and cheap!

----------


## Birdsinboxes

page 22



page 23

----------


## Birdsinboxes

page 24 and 25 of 1976





and a fun The Humans doodle…

----------


## Birdsinboxes

I was a wee bit unhappy with that ape I drew yesterday. It was just such a quick sketch. So I wanted to make something a bit better. I hope you guys like it.

----------


## Birdsinboxes

page 26 of 1976…



and some doodles…

----------


## Birdsinboxes

one more doodle…

----------


## nico_22

I'm starting to become a big fan of your work. A bit Jeff Lemire-y, a bit...well you

Keep it up mate. As a writer would love to collaborate at some point

----------


## Birdsinboxes

> I'm starting to become a big fan of your work. A bit Jeff Lemire-y, a bit...well you
> 
> Keep it up mate. As a writer would love to collaborate at some point


wow… very kind words nico…thank you!! Im heavy into my own book 1976 at the moment but its always good to keep some ideas open for the future.

speaking of which.. next christmas can't come soon enough. Been thinking about this new Star Wars movie and the one lil sappy scene I would be perfectly happy to see…

----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes

love that fat cat from RUMBLE!!!

----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes

new stuff

----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes

heres some stuff

----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes

Been a bit folks… ill post some other new doodles below

But I also started a lil podcast. Its called Internal Issues and it can be found on iTunes and Stitcher. Just a quick 12 minutes where I reminisce about one old issue and look ahead to the book I want the most on Wednesday. Not a heavy program…just a quick walk down memory lane.

----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Brandon Hex

Great stuff. A very fun and retro style.

----------


## Birdsinboxes

> Great stuff. A very fun and retro style.


thats very appreciated Brandon, thanks!!

----------


## Birdsinboxes

some new stuff

I hope you guys have checked out Apocalyptigirl from Andrew MacLean, its superb. I drew up this little drawing in his style to show my love of the book

----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes

Any of you New Yorkers out there need to stop by Forbidden Planet in Union Square. They have my book 1976 up in the window and for sale in the shop.

Theres also a sweet little interview with me in their weekly newsletter that every bag of sold comics gets.

----------


## Xmen420

nice art man! love the transformers pieces

----------


## Birdsinboxes

> nice art man! love the transformers pieces


Thank you very much!! Those were a blast to make!

----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes

and last piece I did after reading a book that Will Pfeifer put out called 'Late Night At Kinkos'

----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes

Head Lopper

----------


## Deniz Camp

Awesome stuff, as always, but I want to see more sequentials from you!

----------


## Birdsinboxes

> Awesome stuff, as always, but I want to see more sequentials from you!


Thanks D! yeah, I know I need to get on that. I have some done that just needs to be inked. Soon.

----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes

made a little short film about my drawing, hope you guys dig it.

https://youtu.be/rSgXiDLAhQY

----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes



----------


## Birdsinboxes

and a short film i made too!

https://youtu.be/rSgXiDLAhQY

----------


## bela rakosi

> and a short film i made too!
> 
> https://youtu.be/rSgXiDLAhQY


Very nice...i see that there are mostly Staedtler markers and a brushes for inking bigger panels. Good work, this video could be very helpful for young artists.

----------


## Birdsinboxes

> Very nice...i see that there are mostly Staedtler markers and a brushes for inking bigger panels. Good work, this video could be very helpful for young artists.


Thank you very much bela! I've never been big on the quills. And yup, theres not enough videos out there about comic art. At least not small little shows about it. So hopefully some folks will find them fun!

D

----------


## Birdsinboxes

Made a third video last night, hope ya like it!

https://youtu.be/rj1eF8wj9lI

----------


## Birdsinboxes

A new video! The drawings in these films take a quality hit, mostly because im trying to shoot and draw at the same time. But I hope its entertaining in different ways, and I hope ya like it!

https://youtu.be/2-Nq5OWWcsU

----------


## Nestoronfire

Lol, i like the expression on Cyclops. Nice work man, keep it up!

----------

